# SX Mini M Class CLONED



## Andre (23/7/15)

Watch out for the clone. It is bad on the inside. Check out this article:

http://www.shopvillagevapor.com/blog/sx-mini-m-class-cloned-/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 2


----------



## GadgetFreak (23/7/15)

Thanks a lot @Andre This seriously bad if the differences are so subtle on the outside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (23/7/15)

I hope Vendors are aware of this and that we are still getting the Authentic ones......

Vendors,please double check you stock and source.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (23/7/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/sx-mini.t13283/


----------



## drew (23/7/15)

Close but no (yihie) cigar

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------

